# snowblower model 18538



## oldyankee1390 (Aug 13, 2004)

Looking for a copy of the owners manual for a medium tubeframe
snowblower model 18538. Any help?
Thanks


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Don't have a manual but do have the exploded view and parts list.
Operation should be the same as the 32"/36" blower whose manual is on these pages. Just keep looking might be on 2nd or 3rd page. The main difference with this and the older ones are the width now up to 38" and the "new" rounded back to reduce clogging.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

parts list


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's the 32"/36" manual model #'s 18514-06 & 18516-05
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4387


----------



## oldyankee1390 (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Just what I needed.


----------

